# I, Judas: The Fifth Gospel by NY Times bestselling author



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob. . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus-where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.

"The best combination of science fiction and technothriller this year." Publishers Weekly.

"Spellbinding! Call it technothriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific storytelling." #1 NY Times Bestseller Terry Brooks


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Praise for Bob Mayer's science thrillers: "A crackling science thriller in the vein of Crichton that mixes action with science fiction." Kirkus.

What if Judas is still alive, hidden away in the jungles of the Amazon, waiting for the Second Coming?

As a massive object appears in space heading directly toward Earth, the Brotherhood heralds it as Wormwood, one of the signs the Rapture and it's just three days away. They have been preparing to implement the Great Commission as designated by Jesus, where everyone on the planet must hear the word of God before the end in order to be saved. They will use advanced technology to send that message directly into the minds of every human on the planet. The question is: will the message kill everyone who gets it or save them?
Believing him to be the anti-Christ, they also send a team of assassins up the Amazon to find the Great Betrayer and kill him before Armageddon.

Opposing the Brotherhood is the Triumvirate of the Illuminati. They believe they must stop the Great Commission and the assassination team. At the same time they rush to gather nuclear weapons and launch missiles into space to divert the Intruder, as they call the object, believing it to be a natural phenomenon over which technology will prevail.

Three survivors do finally make it to Judas, and he tells them a story, the true story of what happened over two millennia ago. And what is approaching.








http://www.amazon.com/Judas-The-5th-Gospel-ebook/dp/B008IT1ZU4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344954791&sr=8-2&keywords=I%2C+Judas+mayer
As the object nears Earth, both sides become locked in a world-wide battle for the future of the human race, as Judas prepares in the jungle for the Second Coming, the fulfillment of his Fifth Gospel.

Which is not at all what anyone expects.


----------

